# Audi TT Roadster Hardtop for sale



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

Unfortunatly for me I cannot afford it at this time or I would buy it but there is a hardtop for sale on ebay right now for $2500 with local pickup only in Michigan. These are pretty rare and I've only seen them go on sale twice in the past year. 
Thought I'd let you guys know.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-TT-Roadster-Hard-Top-/271506639337?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&fits=Make%3AAudi%7CModel%3ATT+Quattro&hash=item3f370e89e9&vxp=mtr


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

That's awful nice of you to post up! Wish I had extra money laying around...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

WARNING! Doesn't show or mention the fitment kit, which is easily another $800 for the required parts, another $1000 for all the OEM parts (rear mount covers and resized front latch hardware)! I imported 6 tops to the US, and know how hard getting all the pieces is...










Here are some details on the fitment kit parts, if someone DOES jump on this: http://public.fotki.com/BlueTTop/hardtop-for-mk1-audi-tt/hardtop-hardware/

I can still get parts in Europe, but as stated, they are SPENDY.

No, I don't have any more tops. No, I won't be getting or selling any more tops. Yes, I may be able to help you if you get in a bind with sourcing near-impossible-to-find-in-the-US components...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Good point MCPaudiTT.

I asked the question and it doesn't include all the hardware required for install. Actually it just includes 2 pieces out of the entire kit you have in your fotki


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

MCPaudiTT said:


>


That is such a cool picture!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

An expensive one too!


----------



## sigwx (Nov 25, 2014)

*Import advice?*

Contemplating the prospect of importing a top, any information/advice you would have? I've started seeing them show up for sale in the UK with the fitting kit and gasket...


----------

